# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  Auf CVSServer mit LINCVS einloggen.

## Elegua

Hallo!
 :Smilie: 

Ich glaube ich bekomm das einfach nicht hin!?

Ich habe einen CVSServer eingerichtet der auch über Kommandozeile geht.

Jetzt möchte ich z.B. mit LINCVS mir einen das Projekt herunterladen und damit arbeiten.

Aber ich glaube ich bin zu bl*** dafür.

Hat schon jemand einmal mit LINCVS gearbeitet?

Ich habe einfach kein Handbuch für LINCVS gefunden.  :Frown: 

Gruß,
Paddy.

----------


## felix_do

du brauchst eine GUI für cvs? nimm doch Cervisia.

----------

